# Platinum HM Spawn



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

This is my first somewhat successful spawn. Both parents are Thai imports. Wish me luck. Spawned on 11/05/17.


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

11/09/17 - The male ate most of the eggs, as they were most likely infertile. I counted about 9 fry. They should be free swimming tomorrow.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

He’s quite gorgeous. Makes me want to get back to breeding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

11-12-17


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

11/14/17 - 1 week old. I counted about 15 fry today. They must have been hiding.


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

11/19/17 almost two weeks old. still counting about 15 fry.


----------



## MoonMama (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh my goodness!! So tiny ???? Glad they surprised. I?m interested to see how they turn out, platinum are so lovely.


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

11/26/17- Almost 3 weeks. Their fins are starting to develop. There are about 12 of them.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Gosh I wanna get back into breeding!but alas, school and such have been keeping me away from such activities.

Your fry are beautiful . I can’t wait to see them turn out like their gorgeous parents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

11/28/17 - 3 weeks old.


----------



## SilentStorm (Jun 7, 2017)

omg they are so cute! *^* )


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

Grumpy little faces.


----------



## blackbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

Wow, and here I thought the angry eyes were something they had to grow into, lol


----------



## PuggySs (Oct 21, 2017)

Will you be selling?


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes I do plan on selling but I’ve never shipped anything live before so I have to figure that out first. There are about 14 plus 2 runts. I know my family might want some and I want to keep a pair. I’ll see how many I have once they are old enough.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 17, 2011)

That's adorable!

-Kamran


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

The female (mother) of the spawn passed away from dropsy today. It’s the second female I lost in a week. I’m just medicating all the adults bettas right now as a preventative. At lest the fry are doing fine.


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

12/01/17 - 3.5 weeks - Napping after a meal


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

12/04/17 - 4 weeks old


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 17, 2011)

Keep it coming!

-Kamran


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

Almost 5 weeks.


----------



## Terra (Dec 10, 2017)

OMGosh, they are simply adorable! I love the weekly updates!!


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

8 weeks


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

So beautiful!


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

10 weeks


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

They look great!


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

11 weeks. There is one partially cellophane one in there.


----------



## aefeather (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow so beautiful! Keep the updates coming. They're adorable!


----------



## urlacher54 (Jan 24, 2018)

amazing looking love the weekly updates showing the growth


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

Jarring babies. This one might be female but it was picking on the others. I might have have 8 females.


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

Photo with top and front lighting.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

...


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

So I just start buying them now then? 

Just kidding, I wish . Unfortunately I’m very low on space, lol. They’re turning out very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I bet @themamaj is gonna drool over these babies. lol.


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

They are beautiful! And they were so tiny in the beginning!


----------



## SaCanada (Feb 21, 2018)

Super!!!!!
How many at the end have you got?


----------



## 293442 (Oct 3, 2017)

8 total. Three good ones. Two partial cellophane. One full cellophane and two good opaque ones that are missing one ventral fin. All are female.


----------

